# [PA1] Pistol Applications 1



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

*5/5/15 West Boylston Ma: 9a-1p Course Link*
That is the link to Pistol Applications 1. This is an expanded version of what I generally use as a private lesson structure to build up a pistol shooting foundation. I guarantee you will learn something new... or I'll hand you your money back. No bullshit.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump. I'll make you a better shooter.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump. Class is filling up nicely.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump.

NEXT CLASS Friday 6/12 9a-1p West Boylston


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> Bump.
> 
> NEXT CLASS Friday 6/12 9a-1p West Boylston


Fine you bastard. I retacked your thread.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Haha. You didn't have to man... but thanks!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

will there be wine and hot hors d'oeuvres served?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> will there be wine and hot hors d'oeuvres served?


Cookies and milk.

I'm gonna make this class, been a while since I've done any solid classes.

Do we still get to yell "OPERAAAAYTAHHH!!" as we take down targets?


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

RodneyFarva said:


> will there be wine and hot hors d'oeuvres served?


Sometimes there is whining... yes. 


Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Cookies and milk.
> 
> I'm gonna make this class, been a while since I've done any solid classes.
> 
> Do we still get to yell "OPERAAAAYTAHHH!!" as we take down targets?


I'm a tactical hipster now. No more operating. Jeans, t-shirt, Chuck Taylors, and some jokes.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Cloverleaf Firearms Group said:


> Sometimes there is whining... yes.
> 
> I'm a tactical hipster now. No more operating. Jeans, t-shirt, Chuck Taylors, and some jokes.


No beards, backwards hats, Mechanix gloves, upper exaggerated C-clamp Costa rifle grips, rock tape, the smell of frog lube, or drop leg holsters?

This is bullshit.

I thought we were operating in kinetic, non-linear environments. I QUIT!!


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> No beards, backwards hats, Mechanix gloves, upper exaggerated C-clamp Costa rifle grips, rock tape, the smell of frog lube, or drop leg holsters?
> This is bullshit.
> I thought we were operating in kinetic, non-linear environments. I QUIT!!


That was the old me. New me likes to actually be good at shooting.


----------

